# New blue Prodiver



## Bradjhomes

Wow. Just wow.

Pic taken from Stowa's Instagram.










It would be amazing if this was a stainless steel one, or if the Prodiver Ti was now going to come with a titanium bracelet.


----------



## mitchjrj

Beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter Atwood

Wow, that is spectacular.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa have confirmed this is Titanium and that the bracelet is due - but the bracelet has been 'due' for a while now.


----------



## hidden830726

When I saw the pics I literally... another blue. How? My pokemon inner instinct calling.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

The limlette Prodiver is on my wishlist for a while but might get replaced by this blue one.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> The limlette Prodiver is on my wishlist for a while but might get replaced by this blue one.


The blue would look great next to a Limette. That's what I'm planning.


----------



## StufflerMike

Amazing. Dial design, say imprint, is new as well. It's not a Stowa Seatime Prodiver logo anymore, just stowa Prodiver. Makes a visual difference as well. I like it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

The polished stainless steel hands look great as well against that blue dial.


----------



## hidden830726

Glad it's not a Limited edition. At least can take my time.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ol timer

It is an unfortunate release - unfortunate for me, that is - it looks so very inviting, but my wallet needs a good rest ersevere:


----------



## Nokie

Very attractive and I'll bet it will be really sweet on a bracelet.


----------



## Horoticus

Just when I think my collection is complete...


----------



## Tanjecterly

Looks absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunately, the Prodiver case is not wrist friendly for me; it doesn't curve like Steinhart. No go for this 6.5 inch wrist guy.


----------



## anarasanen

Is this blue version going to cost about 50 % more too...


----------



## Horoticus

Just take my $ or € or whatever...:-!


----------



## CGSshorty

I've wanted a Prodiver for years. I think this is the one.


----------



## robi1138

Essentially exactly what I was waiting for (sans the bracelet)


----------



## Bender.Folder

Sold a black bay blue but bought a north flag and MM300....dohhh, if it ever comes on a titanium bracelet I'll order it and drive to engelsbrand pick it in person.


----------



## hahaha3111

looks cool


----------



## gward4

I can't wait to see some more pictures to see how the dial looks under different light. May have to get this one!


----------



## hidden830726

Zzzzzzz this is a LE. Check your email. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Naf

Yup...was just about to come on here and post the same... Oh well...better save quickly for those interested hehe...

The Naf


----------



## Shalalai

The Naf said:


> Yup...was just about to come on here and post the same... Oh well...better save quickly for those interested hehe...
> 
> The Naf


Interesting to see how "pre-pre-orders" will be handled/administrated with the business closed for vacation for another 10 days


----------



## robi1138

The Naf said:


> Yup...was just about to come on here and post the same... Oh well...better save quickly for those interested hehe...
> 
> The Naf


Is there a link to it on Stowa's website? If there is, I can't find it.


----------



## tsteph12

When tapping "reservation" on email notice, it brings you to blue Prodiver page on site, but icon to click and formalize. Sent Stowa email instead.


----------



## robi1138

tsteph12 said:


> When tapping "reservation" on email notice, it brings you to blue Prodiver page on site, but icon to click and formalize. Sent Stowa email instead.


I thought i had signed up for email notifications but I guess not...any way I can get sent a link?


----------



## hahaha3111

Pass this time


----------



## Bradjhomes

Anyone have any idea how quickly Stowa's LEs sell out?


----------



## robi1138

Could someone please PM me a link to this (or PM me and I'll send you my email address so you can forward it to me)?...am definitely interested in this.


----------



## hidden830726

Bradjhomes said:


> Anyone have any idea how quickly Stowa's LEs sell out?


Send an email to them if u really interested. Money can come later. Worst case cancel order.

I think the frequency for LE is way too rampant. Zzz I just get flieger blue, then Marine blue, and now prodiver blue?

Jorg, I demand to talk to u.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

hidden830726 said:


> Send an email to them if u really interested. Money can come later. Worst case cancel order.
> 
> I think the frequency for LE is way too rampant. Zzz I just get flieger blue, then Marine blue, and now prodiver blue?
> 
> Jorg, I demand to talk to u.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That sounds like a great matching set.

I wouldn't care if this one was LE or full production run - I think it's stunning.


----------



## Shalalai

I didn't get the email either so have emailed Stowa with a reservation request, pending additional information, hopefully sufficient.


----------



## Tommywine0

The email I received stated the Blue Prodiver is a 200pc limited edition and can be ordered w/ the Ti bracelet or the black rubber strap. Delivery starting in autumn (sept, oct ?). Accepting orders and # requests immediately.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Really fup my budget. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## coroa

Bradjhomes said:


> Wow. Just wow.
> 
> Pic taken from Stowa's Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be amazing if this was a stainless steel one, or if the Prodiver Ti was now going to come with a titanium bracelet.


Really digging this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX

I wonder if the bracelet design will be the same as stainless or new? I love my stainless bracelet but would welcome a fresh design. It would be enough to push me to order another, or possibly a Ti Seatime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

I will miss this one. Not able to get approval 😢 let see if appeal will work.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## smuggled_sheep

hidden830726 said:


> Glad it's not a Limited edition. At least can take my time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It said 200 pieces LE if I'm not mistaken... It looks amazing and a very versatile model, I doubt if it will last that long just like their other LEs.


----------



## robi1138

Ask and you shall receive...my post in the LE wish list thread from a week ago:



robi1138 said:


> Prodiver with bracelet, custom 90th Anniversary engraving on caseback, and, for my money, navy blue dial with white hands.


----------



## gward4

I sent a reservation email to [email protected] to reserve one. I got back an auto-reply that confirmed my reservation, just as their email stated. Just wanted to let folks know that this seemed to work.


----------



## Fikk

A bit too early for me as I already purchased 2 Stowa this year but as I already had the Prodiver as next on my wishlist I sent the reservation email.
Seeing the activity on this thread during the summer holidays, I have no doubt that this LE will be sold very fast.


----------



## uncleed

I sent an email as well...reserving number 100 or 200....they said they would get back to me after their holiday and would award specific numbers in the order in which they received them.


----------



## bjjkk

Can someone post a wrist shot of a prodiver, please. I am alittle concerned it would wear to large for my 6.75 inch wrist.


----------



## platinumEX

My wrist is about 7 1/4".


----------



## StufflerMike

bjjkk said:


> Can someone post a wrist shot of a prodiver, please. I am alittle concerned it would wear to large for my 6.75 inch wrist.


Sorry to ask, but is it so difficult to do a search here or on google

On 6.5

View attachment 8926746


7.5



6.75


----------



## H_J_R_

Absolutely stunning.

gr, HJR


----------



## ads75

I had been considering an Orange or a Limette to add some color to my collection, but the Blue looks great


----------



## coreythekid

I hope they bring back the white dial, but this time with titanium!


----------



## The Naf

Ok for thise interested here is the relevant quote from email regarding how and where to order:

After our summer holiday you can order the STOWA.Prodiver Blue Limited and also the STOWA.Flieger Klassik 36.in our STOWA Online Shop.
.
STOWA.Prodiver Blue Limited.

The.Prodiver Blue Limited.will be offered up to 200 pieces. To enable the selection of your desired number you can sign in your reservation at [email protected] tell us your desired number...
Afterwards you will get an auto response about your reservation! At the middle of August, after our holiday, we will assign the desired numbers. If multiple customers choose the same number, we will determine after the date/time of receipt..

Order process during summer holiday.

As usual an order at our STOWA online shop (www.stowa.de/en/shop) is possible during our whole summer holiday. As always you will get an automatical order confirmation...
Other messages will neither be read nor be forwarded during our summer holiday!.Please contact us from August 15th again..
Thank you for your understanding.."

And Brad I'd say you have at least a month if the Marine Original Blue LE is anything to go by. Maybe more. I doubt it'll sell out before then but hey don't sue me if it does 

The Naf


----------



## WatchDialOrange

bjjkk said:


> Can someone post a wrist shot of a prodiver, please. I am alittle concerned it would wear to large for my 6.75 inch wrist.


Here is my Prodiver Limette on a 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Just under 7 inches


----------



## hidden830726

I am glad and pretend that it look big on my 7 inch wrist. Not buying. Valid reason. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk

Thank you fellas, much appreciated.


----------



## Fikk

6.25 inches and ordered anyway ;-)
The shape of the bracelet makes it wear bigger than the straps.


----------



## coreythekid

I wear mine on an isofrane and it wears much smaller than on the bracelet.


----------



## Peter Atwood

The bracelet overhangs hugely on this case. Not good for smaller wrists IMO...but it does wear great on straps or mesh and overhang issues aren't bad. Lume is always killer, fit and finish are wonderful. The titnaium cases are much better balanced than the steel.


----------



## H_J_R_

Its not entirely clear to me how the dial will look. Is the gradient effect (blue to black) on the dial like for example the 116660 Cameron edition, or is it entirely blue and was the gradient effect added in this picture to give an example how the watch will look in certain lightning?

gr, HJR


----------



## Soulspawn

H_J_R_ said:


> Its not entirely clear to me how the dial will look. Is the gradient effect (blue to black) on the dial like for example the 116660 Cameron edition, or is it entirely blue and was the gradient effect added in this picture to give an example how the watch will look in certain lightning?
> 
> gr, HJR


Yah. I'm not entirely sure either. I thought it was just one shade of blue, but i saw a watch blog comparing it to the DSSD and that fit me confused.

Either way, I think stowa might need to cut down on the LEs... Just to give some of us some breathing room to save for watches we like!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Hmm it really looks like Cameron edition. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sleby

Soulspawn said:


> Either way, I think stowa might need to cut down on the LEs... Just to give some of us some breathing room to save for watches we like!


if you don't like it don't buy it just because it's LE


----------



## Soulspawn

sleby said:


> if you don't like it don't buy it just because it's LE


That wasn't my point.

I would prefer if stowa introduced more of these pieces into the regular lines, as LEs have a tendency to sell out quickly. If they release one LE after another, then regular folk don't have a chance to save up enough funds in time to buy the watches they like from stowa.

Took me almost two years to track down a prodiver LE I missed out on and Although the chase was interesting, I'd have preferred to have gotten it brand new from Stowa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

Ya its really too rampant. I bought the last 2 LE, but really no more budget for this one.


----------



## Soulspawn

hidden830726 said:


> Ya its really too rampant. I bought the last 2 LE, but really no more budget for this one.


Very solid choices in the last two LEs though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleed

When are they back from holiday...i havent received a confirm email yet.


----------



## StufflerMike

uncleed said:


> When are they back from holiday...i havent received a confirm email yet.


Is Stowa on Holiday?


----------



## uncleed

Has anyone received any communication regarding this watch?


----------



## Shalalai

uncleed said:


> Has anyone received any communication regarding this watch?


Yes, string of Auto-replies informing that my email (reservation) is received and that all reservations/pre-orders will be handled when Stowa opens up after their vacation closure (August 15th).


----------



## StufflerMike

uncleed said:


> Has anyone received any communication regarding this watch?


Auto replies only during vacation time, as usual for Stowa.


----------



## uncleed

Perfect..thanks guys for confirming


----------



## Fikk

Today is a public holiday so I guess they will start answering tomorrow.


----------



## StufflerMike

Fikk said:


> Today is a public holiday so I guess they will start answering tomorrow.


Correct for the states of Bayern and Saarland. Not applying for Porzheim/Baden-Württemberg. But I am sure today the whole team is trying to catch up.


----------



## uncleed

The agony!


----------



## tsteph12

My order was confirmed this morning including chosen number. Ordered on bracelet and very much looking forward to receiving.


----------



## Bradjhomes

tsteph12 said:


> My order was confirmed this morning including chosen number. Ordered on bracelet and very much looking forward to receiving.


Did they give you any more idea of the delivery timescale other than 'autumn'?


----------



## tsteph12

Bradjhomes said:


> Did they give you any more idea of the delivery timescale other than 'autumn'?


No definitive time frame given nor invoice for payment. I do recall seeing mention of October perhaps in another posting.


----------



## uncleed

I have not had any communication as of yet......wonder whats taking so long.


----------



## uncleed

I just emailed them again and received a quick response saying....we will be back to you between August 15-19


----------



## Fikk

They must have received quite many emails during last two weeks, especially with such a newsletter.


----------



## Horoticus

I am practicing my deep breathing and relaxation techniques...:-d


----------



## Bradjhomes

uncleed said:


> I have not had any communication as of yet......wonder whats taking so long.


Plenty of emails to go through - customer issues to resolve, watches to ship, orders to process.

Logging preorders and assigning LE numbers probably isn't as time sensitive as a lot of things.

They said this week - we're only 40% of the way through this week.


----------



## Horoticus

I just received confirmation of my reservation, including a deposit request (100 euros) to secure my order. "End of October 2016" is listed as the lead time, but a more detailed delivery schedule will be forthcoming.

Giddy. Up. |>

Anybody else???


----------



## Bradjhomes

Horoticus said:


> I just received confirmation of my reservation, including a deposit request (100 euros) to secure my order. "End of October 2016" is listed as the lead time, but a more detailed delivery schedule will be forthcoming.
> 
> Giddy. Up. |>
> 
> Anybody else???


Woohoo!

Me too. Turns out I must have been pretty quick off the draw to get my number ;-)


----------



## Fikk

Bradjhomes said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> Me too. Turns out I must have been pretty quick off the draw to get my number ;-)


Which number did you choose? 001? ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> Which number did you choose? 001? ;-)


Bingo!


----------



## Will3020

Beautifully designed dial and bezel !


----------



## gward4

Got my confirmation email today too!!

I can't wait to see some actual/additional photos!


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> Bingo!


It sounds like we may be able to order with the titanium bracelet, but the confirmation email didn't mention this.

Maybe the follow up email from them will address the bracelet option...?


----------



## Fikk

gward4 said:


> It sounds like we may be able to order with the titanium bracelet, but the confirmation email didn't mention this.
> 
> Maybe the follow up email from them will address the bracelet option...?


This page mentions the titanium bracelet.
https://www.stowa.de/en/Prodiver+Blue+Limited/

"Metall bracelett in titanium under process. Price around EUR 135.- to 165.-.
(approx. delivery: end of 2016)"


----------



## gward4

Fikk said:


> This page mentions the titanium bracelet.
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Prodiver+Blue+Limited/
> 
> "Metall bracelett in titanium under process. Price around EUR 135.- to 165.-.
> (approx. delivery: end of 2016)"


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## tsteph12

Bradjhomes said:


> Bingo!


Good Man! You must have ordered pretty quickly to secure number "1". My order was confirmed this morning and deposit sent. As excited I am about the blue dial, particularly looking forward to this new bracelet.


----------



## H_J_R_

I received confirmation on my desired number! Quick as you would expect from Stowa. I am still VERY keen to know whether or not the gradiant effect is on the dial or not? For those excited with their number: what dial do you expect?

I asked Stowa via mail on the effect as well as the titanium bracelet. I will let you know when i get an answer 

gr, HJR


----------



## hidden830726

Pretty itchy following this thread knowing that I'm not in a position to buy one. Who knows, I may have a change of heart. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderfalken

hidden830726 said:


> Who knows, I may have a change of heart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Give it time ;-). If I'm not mistaken, I seem to recall you went through a similar change of heart with the flieger blue le, right?


----------



## hidden830726

Wanderfalken said:


> Give it time ;-). If I'm not mistaken, I seem to recall you went through a similar change of heart with the flieger blue le, right?


Ya. I'm not a flieger with date person. But when I saw the real life pics it's too difficult to resist. So in the end pull the trigger. In fact, I'm wearing it today.

Last round it's different, because I have the budget. And after the Flieger Blue and Moble, my watch fund depleted. Else it would be a pretty amazing Blue trio.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleed

They must be getting alot of orders at Stowa....I sent them an email requesting my number....they didnt get back to me....i resent the email....they got back to me and apologized saying it must have gotten lost, they confirmed that the number i wanted, i would receive and they told me to send them another email so they could send me a confirmation and a request for my 100 euros. I did this...i received no email back....I just sent them another email with a request for confirmation....frustrating.


----------



## cozmin

Order confirmed, deposit sent for serial no200/200!


----------



## Fikk

Order confirmed as well, #025/200.


----------



## hidden830726

The power of love will resist this sorcery.

Anyway, deposit eur100 right?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

hidden830726 said:


> Anyway, deposit eur100 right?


Yes, there is a 100 EUR deposit


----------



## uncleed

I keep trading emails...and they promise me that my number 100 is reserved....but I haven't had a confirm email...lets see what this week brings


----------



## uncleed

This week has brought an email from Stowa saying I will receive my confirm shortly....I am not knocking their service at all...this was just a screwy chain of events!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

Why, oh why do I think you have been a bit impatient ?


----------



## Shalalai

uncleed said:


> I keep trading emails...and they promise me that my number 100 is reserved....but I haven't had a confirm email...lets see what this week brings





uncleed said:


> This week has brought an email from Stowa saying I will receive my confirm shortly....I am not knocking their service at all...this was just a screwy chain of events!!!





stuffler said:


> Why, oh why do I think you have been a bit impatient ?


Well, I am with you unlceed, been awefully silent with no replies lately. Guess Stowa has heaps to sort post-vacation and hopefully they'll be back on track (reply wise) shortly. So as Mike states it, I am starting to feel a tad impatient (;-)) myself although regarding the MOBLE in my case.


----------



## Bradjhomes

FWIW I didn't receive anything else after them confirming my LE number.

As instructed I responded to confirm the order, and also paid the deposit via PayPal.

Today I have received the e-mail confirming the order and also asking which strap option I would like. Shipping expected to be end of October for the watch on rubber. Whether you order on rubber or titanium the watch will ship on rubber in October. For those ordering the Titanium bracelet this will be shipped later - hopefully end of the year.


----------



## Horoticus

Bradjhomes said:


> Today I have received the e-mail confirming the order and also asking which strap option.


+1! Wahoo!!!


----------



## cozmin

Bradjhomes said:


> FWIW I didn't receive anything else after them confirming my LE number.
> 
> As instructed I responded to confirm the order, and also paid the deposit via PayPal.
> 
> Today I have received the e-mail confirming the order and also asking which strap option I would like. Shipping expected to be end of October for the watch on rubber. Whether you order on rubber or titanium the watch will ship on rubber in October. For those ordering the Titanium bracelet this will be shipped later - hopefully end of the year.


Same email as well ! Trying for days on Stowa website, for a extra bezel seatime or provider, can't find nothing! Anyone got a link?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

cozmin said:


> Same email as well ! Trying for days on Stowa website, for a extra bezel seatime or provider, can't find nothing! Anyone got a link?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Gone from website.

Shoot them an email (and be patient)


----------



## cozmin

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Altezahen

Hi Guys,

Do you think this Prodiver is going to look something like this?








And does anyone know how the new bracelet is supposed to look like?


----------



## StufflerMike

Different case material, not a Seatime but a Prodiver, other hands, black date wheel (not white), different imprint, other than that: similar.

Re bracelet: only Jörg knows and, of course, a knowledgeable fortune teller.


----------



## Altezahen

stuffler said:


> Different case material, not a Seatime but a Prodiver, other hands, black date wheel (not white), different imprint, other than that: similar.
> 
> Re bracelet: only Jörg knows and, of course, a knowledgeable fortune teller.


Thanks Mike,

and thanks for the picture you posted few years back. By the way, is there a difference between Prodiver and Seatime except for the writing?


----------



## Soulspawn

Altezahen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think this Prodiver is going to look something like this?
> 
> View attachment 9145514
> 
> And does anyone know how the new bracelet is supposed to look like?


Love that pink dial. Only two ever made, if I am not wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulspawn

Altezahen said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> and thanks for the picture you posted few years back. By the way, is there a difference between Prodiver and Seatime except for the writing?


I believe the sea time is smaller. But I'd have to go and check the website for specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

Soulspawn said:


> I believe the sea time is smaller. But I'd have to go and check the website for specs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinner, but other dimensions are the same.

Prodiver has stainless steel case back vs sapphire on Seatime.

Prodiver has He release, Seatime does not.

Prodiver has 1,000m water resistance vs Seatime 300m

Plus other dial/hand differences as can be seen.


----------



## tsteph12

I've been a WUS member for the past decade and got to say, have never been more excited about the release of a new watch more than THIS ONE!


----------



## StufflerMike

Web site updated


----------



## Bradjhomes

Looks like the bracelet has the same design. 

Part of me is pleased because I love the old stainless steel bracelet. 

Part of me is a little disappointed that there isn't something new and awesome. 

Old and awesome will have to do.


----------



## tsteph12

Limited quantities of titanium bracelets now available for purchase separately with estimated delivery by end of November. I just ordered one for my Seatime Black Forest.


----------



## Bradjhomes

tsteph12 said:


> Limited quantities of titanium bracelets now available for purchase separately with estimated delivery by end of November. I just ordered one for my Seatime Black Forest.


Interesting that the estimated delivery for the bracelet only is November, but the estimated delivery for the bracelet when bought with the blue LE is the end of the year.


----------



## ivanlt

I am a bit confused about the Prodiver Blue Limited movement. Stowa told me by email that is going to be an ETA 2824-2 TOP but their site mentions the 2836-2 (standard version?) :-s


----------



## Horoticus

tsteph12 said:


> Limited quantities of titanium bracelets now available for purchase separately with estimated delivery by end of November. I just ordered one for my Seatime...


I ordered one as well. :-!


----------



## ivanlt

ivanlt said:


> I am a bit confused about the Prodiver Blue Limited movement. Stowa told me by email that is going to be an ETA 2824-2 TOP but their site mentions the 2836-2 (standard version?) :-s


Stowa has updated the Prodiver Blue Limited edition webpage. Now it says "Caliber ETA 2824-2":

link

I hope that it is the top grade version of the movement!


----------



## ivanlt

I have reconfirmed with Stowa that the ETA 2824-2 top grade movement is going to power the Prodiver Blue Limited edtion :-!


----------



## uncleed

#100/200 has been ordered...the journey will be worth the wait!!!!


----------



## 84gt350

I ordered mine last week! It'll have the same # as my LE blue flieger. Cant wait to get it!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa posted this to their Instagram


----------



## gward4

I am digging this blue! It's great to finally see a real-life shot. Can't wait!


----------



## tsteph12

Looks great and thank you for posting. Only thing better would be seeing it attached to bracelet. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Bradjhomes

tsteph12 said:


> Looks great and thank you for posting. Only thing better would be seeing it attached to bracelet. Patience is a virtue.


I agree, but I think the bracelet is coming slightly later than the watch so we may have to wait for that.

Would also be good to see photos in natural light too to get a better feel for the blue.


----------



## Fikk

Looks nice. Thanks Brad for posting here.


----------



## infrarot123

Bradjhomes said:


> I agree, but I think the bracelet is coming slightly later than the watch so we may have to wait for that.
> 
> Would also be good to see photos in natural light too to get a better feel for the blue.


I just posted 2 new photos in natural light!
If you look at the watch from different angles, you can see the different shades of blue.


----------



## Bradjhomes

infrarot123 said:


> I just posted 2 new photos in natural light!
> If you look at the watch from different angles, you can see the different shades of blue.


Just saw them - thanks!


----------



## airrun

I am very tempted to go for this blue dial. I would like a nice diver. Got a Seiko Solor Chrono, but has misalignment. Sigh ....I own the Stowa Flieger for years, and it's been a great watch.


----------



## icybluesmile

It's really looking great!


----------



## Altezahen

Hi Guys,

Do you think a red seconds hand would look good on the blue dial?


----------



## StufflerMike

Altezahen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think a red seconds hand would look good on the blue dial?


No.
NO.No.
NOOOOOOOO?


----------



## Fikk

I tried to imagine it and.. same answer as Mike


----------



## ads75

Altezahen said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Do you think a red seconds hand would look good on the blue dial?


No. I would not have ordered if it did. I think all the hands need to be the same color, as they are. There is a chance black with lume, or maybe limette, would work also. I am glad they picked what they did.


----------



## Bradjhomes

ads75 said:


> I am glad they picked what they did.


Same here.

And it's October now. Delivery due this month!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Got the email for payment. Delivery starts in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Horoticus

Bradjhomes said:


> Got the email for payment. Delivery starts in a couple of weeks.


Just received same. Wahoo!


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> Got the email for payment. Delivery starts in a couple of weeks.


Me too.


----------



## cozmin

Well I'm still waiting☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

Good news.
I also got an email for the payment... It's getting closer!


----------



## uncleed

Just paid up....this better be SWEET!!!


----------



## DrVenkman

Ordered #61 for the Highway, revisited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airrun

Can't wait to see the glorious pics!


----------



## Fikk

We should have the ones delivered very soon.
Anyone already received the notice from FedEx?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> We should have the ones delivered very soon.
> Anyone already received the notice from FedEx?


 Not yet. My email said planned for dispatch starting 20th.


----------



## Fikk

Then I also was been quite fast as the email I received said the same day as yours 
I was expecting the first ones to be dispatched a few days earlier.


----------



## Horoticus

Bradjhomes said:


> My email said planned for dispatch starting 20th.


Same here.


----------



## airrun

Well, crap. So we wait longer for the glorious pics.


----------



## StufflerMike

Anxietyprone said:


> Beautiful watch!


Why I am under the impression that you are polishing up your post count to launch a FS post ?


----------



## ads75

I got an email for payment yesterday also. No delivery date in my emails, but normally when I get a Stowa payment email, I remember getting a watch within a couple weeks. Unfortunately I am traveling for work to Canada during the first week of November, so I cannot get delivery until after that, and so Stowa is delaying delivery until after I get home, because that makes sense.  Stupid job, delaying a delivery. 

Looking forward to the blue Provider, but I do admit, in the last couple weeks I thought about cancelling for a TO2. Not ruling the TO2 out for the future.


----------



## Fikk

My payment has been received by Stowa and the watch is ready for dispatch.
Getting really excited. I hope FedEx will be as fast as usual and that I can receive this beauty this week if the package is sent tomorrow.


----------



## 84gt350

I got the email about mine being "dispatched" on the 20th. I misunderstood that to mean it was being sent out that day. So on the 21st I emailed and asked what was going on. I was told that was the starting date of the deliveries and I could expect a shipping notice the end of next week. They also asked for my patience. So, I will wait patiently.


----------



## hidden830726

Pics pls. I see real watch first. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes

There are a few on Instagram -


----------



## robi1138

That's the closest I've seen to what it looks like in person.


----------



## H_J_R_

video from watchtime net:

video

gr, HJR


----------



## Bradjhomes

H_J_R_ said:


> video from watchtime net:
> 
> video
> 
> gr, HJR


Thanks for posting. Really good to see how the shades change.


----------



## Horoticus

^Yes, thank you. Anxiously awaiting my shipping notice...


----------



## Altezahen

Is the filling on the hands in different shade than the dial Superluminova or is it just a visual illusion?


----------



## ivanlt

Altezahen said:


> Is the filling on the hands in different shade than the dial Superluminova or is it just a visual illusion?


Good catch. I think they look different. Maybe the Superluminova C3 colour is different (or it was just a prototype?) :think:


----------



## 84gt350

Has anyone got their shipping notice yet? Or even better, has anyone gotten their new watch?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Haven't heard anything. I assume they have been busy since getting back from the Worn & Wound event in NYC. 

Hoping for shipping and delivery next week.


----------



## 84gt350

Bradjhomes said:


> Haven't heard anything. I assume they have been busy since getting back from the Worn & Wound event in NYC.
> 
> Hoping for shipping and delivery next week.


Ok, good to know I'm not alone. I certainly don't want to bother them with asking, I know it'll show up eventually. Sometimes it's just hard to be patient,


----------



## Fikk

Same here but seeing pictures and the video are making the wait more difficult.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> Same here but seeing pictures and the video are making the wait more difficult.


Be strong, brother.


----------



## robi1138

I think the Munichtime show is this weekend, too. Was also emailing Fanny at Stowa and her last email was an automatic response saying their responses "may take up to 3 days due to illness and holiday of some of our employees"...not sure if this will affect delivery though.


----------



## soaking.fused

Looking really nice in the video. Congrats to all whose orders are shipping!


----------



## gward4

Mr. Stuffler just posted some great shots of the blue Prodiver in the "Meet Stowa at Munichtime" thread.

I think this is the week. I can feel it.


----------



## StufflerMike

The Prodiver Blue got a lot of positive comments during the time I was present at the Stowa booth. Pre-orders already exceeded the three figure mark, according to Jörg.


----------



## Bradjhomes

It looks perfect in these photos - thanks Mike!


stuffler said:


>


----------



## Horoticus

Any shipping confirmation anywhere? Just curious...Ok, I'm more than just curious. ;-)


----------



## Fikk

I didn't hear about any shipped Prodiver.
I even check in my spam folder often lately.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Still nothing. 

I don't mind waiting, but as it's now two weeks after they said orders would start to ship a little communication of the delay would be nice.


----------



## Horoticus

Bradjhomes said:


> I don't mind waiting, but as it's now two weeks after they said orders would start to ship a little communication of the delay would be nice.


+1


----------



## hidden830726

ok. i promised to my girl not to buy any more watch *this year*. So, may be, i can get one on 01 Jan 2017. What do you think?

I keep thinking about the trinity blue. Prodiver being the last piece of the puzzle.


----------



## Wanderfalken

hidden830726 said:


> Pretty itchy following this thread knowing that I'm not in a position to buy one. Who knows, I may have a change of heart.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





Wanderfalken said:


> Give it time ;-). If I'm not mistaken, I seem to recall you went through a similar change of heart with the flieger blue le, right?





hidden830726 said:


> ok. i promised to my girl not to buy any more watch *this year*. So, may be, i can get one on 01 Jan 2017. What do you think?
> 
> I keep thinking about the trinity blue. Prodiver being the last piece of the puzzle.


And there it is - two and a half months later my patience is rewarded. The pull of the trinity blue is too great! Good luck waiting until the first of the year before buying one, especially once they start shipping and everyone posts new pictures .


----------



## Bradjhomes

One of the bet e-mails I've received today:


> This shipment is scheduled to be sent on 11/07/2016.


----------



## Horoticus

Shipping notice!!! Scheduled to arrive later this week...will keep you posted.


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> One of the bet e-mails I've received today:


...obsessively staring at email inbox while drinking coffee...


----------



## Fikk

gward4 said:


> ...obsessively staring at email inbox while drinking coffee...


Now it's 9:30PM so no need to check your inbox for the next 12h 
I also looked quite a lot but still nothing


----------



## ads75

Fikk said:


> Now it's 9:30PM so no need to check your inbox for the next 12h
> I also looked quite a lot but still nothing


I haven't been notified yet either. Maybe tomorrow. Maybe next week.

The guys that received shipping notifications, did you order the bracelet as well?


----------



## Horoticus

ads75 said:


> The guys that received shipping notifications, did you order the bracelet as well?


Yes, but I understand the bracelet will be shipped separately. And FYI, my shipping notice came from FedEx, not Stowa.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Horoticus said:


> Yes, but I understand the bracelet will be shipped separately. And FYI, my shipping notice came from FedEx, not Stowa.


Same.

Bracelet still shows as late November delivery on their website.


----------



## 84gt350

I got my shipping notice this morning! 

I should have mine by the end of the week. By then I hope to see a few pics of them already on this thread! :-!


----------



## Bradjhomes

84gt350 said:


> I got my shipping notice this morning!
> 
> I should have mine by the end of the week. By then I hope to see a few pics of them already on this thread! :-!


I can provide a photo of a FedEx missed delivery slip?


----------



## Fikk

Bradjhomes said:


> I can provide a photo of a FedEx missed delivery slip?


Not till I can provide one as well ;-)
Hope to get some info from FedEx tomorrow and a delivery on Thursday as Friday is a day off and would postpone the delivery to at least Monday.


----------



## Playwatch

Looks amazing


----------



## Bradjhomes

#001 just arrived in a massive box. Free copy of the Stowa book and a multitool thrown in too.

Nice


----------



## Horoticus

Bradjhomes said:


> #001 just arrived in a massive box. Free copy of the Stowa book and a multitool thrown in too. Nice


Congratulations Brad! Mine is scheduled for delivery within the next several hours. Can't wait!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## cozmin

I'm still waiting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Woohooo!


----------



## tsteph12

Shade of blue is gorgeous. Mine due to arrive tomorrow via FedEx. Likely won't wear much though until awaited bracelet is received.


----------



## ads75

Now I know how people felt who ordered the blue Marine Original and had to wait felt. I couldn't get the watch last week because I was traveling for work, I was hoping for this week. Now I hope next week, although if it pushes towards the end of the month I am ok waiting if it means it will ship with the bracelet also.


----------



## gward4

Oh yes...


----------



## gward4

Very very happy!


----------



## Fikk

gward4 said:


> Very very happy!


Great shots.
Can't wait to have news about mine.


----------



## mikeand

FedEx finally comes through. Nice of Stowa to throw in the pocket knife so I could size the rubber strap at work today. I'm quite pleased with my second Stowa and first Prodiver.


----------



## hidden830726

How it fare on 7inch wrist?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Penfold36

hidden830726 said:


> How it fare on 7inch wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm wondering the same thing, but for a 6.5" wrist. The specs seems pretty big. Any help from Prodiver owners out there would be much appreciated!


----------



## Bradjhomes

hidden830726 said:


> How it fare on 7inch wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Just fine


----------



## cozmin

I can't wait to get mine! Wondering when... no 200#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4

Casual Friday with the new friend.


----------



## Horoticus

Another 7" wrist - fits very well, no overhang, strap and watch hug the wrist nicely.


----------



## Peter Atwood

On a 7 inch wrist the Prodiver case wears fine with a strap. The bracelet however is a different story. The placement of the bracelet lug attachment causes it to overhang terribly IMO which is a shame. I have owned a dozen Prodivers over the years and the bracelet is a no go for my fairly broad 7 inch wrist. A Milanese bracelet is a good alternative though if you want metal.

The new blue dial looks awesome btw!


----------



## gward4

It's interesting how much the angle and depth of the photo distort the wrist presence of a watch.

Up close, the Prodiver seems like it's pushing the edge of my wrist.










But further back, from a distance and angle others will have when they view your watch, it looks much more proportional.


----------



## TaTaToothy

Peter Atwood said:


> On a 7 inch wrist the Prodiver case wears fine with a strap. The bracelet however is a different story. The placement of the bracelet lug attachment causes it to overhang terribly IMO which is a shame. I have owned a dozen Prodivers over the years and the bracelet is a no go for my fairly broad 7 inch wrist. A Milanese bracelet is a good alternative though if you want metal.
> 
> The new blue dial looks awesome btw!


That's too bad, but good to know. I was toying with buying one on the bracelet but have less than a 7" wrist. Guess my bank account will be safe for a while longer . . .


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## gward4




----------



## MHe225

Congratulations all, it's a beautiful watch |> 
I've been on the fence, but its dimensions made me decide to pass. 
The wait seemed long and then all of a sudden, all these Blue ProDivers showing up. 
Even in the FS corner ..... :think: Didn't expect that.

Enjoy your watches, gentlemen (don't think any of the ladies has purchased one) and show them often in the WRUW threads.


----------



## ads75

Also surprised to see one for sale so quickly in the For Sale forum. Also excited I have delivery scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## Horoticus

ads75 said:


> Also surprised to see one for sale so quickly in the For Sale forum. Also excited I have delivery scheduled for Wednesday.


Buyers remorse, didn't instantly bond, poor fit, serial flipper, wife found out...;-)


----------



## Fikk

Also out of the waiting lounge.
Really pleased with the watch, I bit less with myself for cutting the band a bit too short...


----------



## GoodLord

Congratulations gentlemen ...your watch(es) look amazing.

Does anyone have a blue bezel that can fit to their new Prodiver LE ...Brad perhaps??

M.


----------



## ads75

Got it about an hour ago, took a little while to cut the strap. Had a close call where one of my cuts overlapped a spot for a spring bar, luckily I had to cut that position away and go to the next tighter spot. I took two spots on each strap side off for my approximate 7.5 inch wrist. The blue looks like the same as the Marine Original LE.


----------



## MHe225

I'll say it again, those are beautiful watches |> Congratulations to all (that includes Mr. Jorg and team who made it all possible)

Not sure if these are sold out yet. If not, can you then please hold of posting pictures till they are? I may not be able to withstand the temptation ..... as if I need any more watches ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes

GoodLord said:


> Congratulations gentlemen ...your watch(es) look amazing.
> 
> Does anyone have a blue bezel that can fit to their new Prodiver LE ...Brad perhaps??
> 
> M.


Nope. Sold my blue bezel with my Seatime.

I have an orange one knocking about??


----------



## 84gt350

Great pics everyone! I took a couple, but they are just quick and dirty pics, nothing fancy. Anyway, here's #74 in the sun.....










And here's #74 next to #74


----------



## ads75

After wearing the Provider today, for such a big, bulky watch, it is easy to wear. And light, I guess thats titanium for you. I still wouldn't necessarily recommend it for those with smaller wrists though. Looking forward to getting the bracelet.


----------



## cozmin

#200






, very pleased with the watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uncleed

Any idea when the bracelets will be shipped?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Not before December


----------



## Altezahen

How difficult is it going to be to replace the provided strap with the bracelet? Is it something I can do myself or will I need to go to a professional? I am debating whether to postpone the delivery until the bracelets will be available.


----------



## Bradjhomes

It's not difficult. Two screwdrivers of the correct size and some tape so you don't scratch the lugs. The rest is easy.


----------



## tsteph12

I thought about delaying delivery of mine too until bracelet could be provided, but did not follow that through. Received mine a couple weeks ago, but don't plan to wear till paired with bracelet.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa have posted on their Instagram that the bracelet will be available for shipping in the first 1-2 weeks of December.


----------



## serve 1st

love love love Blue-- just wish it has applied indices and lumed bezel.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## thejames1

Stowa Prodiver

















Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## Fikk

I just check the accuracy of my Prodiver After wearing it for the last 3 days and it is running 4s late. So close to 1s a day!


----------



## yankeexpress

Blue looks terrific, but I actually like Brad's green lime even more.


----------



## Bradjhomes

yankeexpress said:


> Blue looks terrific, but I actually like Brad's green lime even more.


I'm not sure what I like best.

The green is obviously bolder, which goes well with the styling of the case.

The blue is an interesting dial as it changes in the light. It's not normally a bright blue so is a lot more versatile than the Limette, and the watxh wears slightly smaller on the rubber. Once the bracelet arrives I'll be able to properly judge them side by side and decide whether to keep one or both.


----------



## Fikk

You should keep both or you will have regrets ;-)


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> You should keep both or you will have regrets ;-)


Probably, yes.


----------



## Fikk

A lume shot with my phone, will try to make better pics this weekend


----------



## Fikk

Some better pics than my previous ones


----------



## gward4

Such a dynamic blue. Really enjoying it.


----------



## gward4

Night moves.


----------



## gward4

Can't stop wearing this one.


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## hidden830726

Received this photos at Stowaristi group. And he gave me permission to share it here. Beautiful and awesome with the new TI strap. Checkout the engraving and the side and behind too. Awesome. Photo credit: Kai









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Oh my....absolutely stunning on bracelet. Thank you for posting the photos.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I want my bracelet!!!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Those hands against the blue dial give it a slightly dressier edge...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Well, Stowa have just e-mailed to say that they need to do more QC on each bracelet, so unfortunately they won't be ready for shipping until January.


----------



## Horoticus

Bradjhomes said:


> Well, Stowa have just e-mailed to say that they need to do more QC on each bracelet, so unfortunately they won't be ready for shipping until January.


Yep, I just received the same note. But I'd rather they get it right the first time. Besides, aren't we all soooo busy with the holidays to notice? ;-)

Guess we could all buy ourselves a new watch or something...:-!


----------



## tsteph12

Yes, I received two identical emails. One for bracelet to go with blue Prodiver and another purchased separately to be placed on Seatime Black Forest. No big deal really to wait another month or so at this point and I appreciate the communication from Stowa.


----------



## ads75

I am disappointed that the bracelet will take longer to ship, but I would rather Stowa do their QC checks, and not read about some people having issues with one they received. Also glad they didn't hold off on shipping the watches until the bracelets arrived.


----------



## Fikk




----------



## gward4




----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


>


Nice shot.


----------



## Fikk

Yes, nice shot. It is not easy to have this shade of blue in picture


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


> Nice shot.


Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## SDGenius




----------



## hidden830726

SDGenius said:


>


Lovely review. Is it you who review the watch?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius

Yes, thanks



hidden830726 said:


> Lovely review. Is it you who review the watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hidden830726

SDGenius said:


> Yes, thanks


Again. Lovely review. I have subscribed to your channel. Love to see more content frm u.

Seeing your video and the watch on your 7 1/2 inch wrist. I am not so convince with the watch on my 7inch wrist.

Well. That kind of deter me from getting one. But lovely watch nonetheless.

My Seatime coming and I'm worried that it's too big now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

hidden830726 said:


> Again. Lovely review. I have subscribed to your channel. Love to see more content frm u.
> 
> Seeing your video and the watch on your 7 1/2 inch wrist. I am not so convince with the watch on my 7inch wrist.
> 
> Well. That kind of deter me from getting one. But lovely watch nonetheless.
> 
> My Seatime coming and I'm worried that it's too big now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Don't worry too much, I wear mine although my wrist is 6 1/4 
Kind of big but I still think it works.


----------



## Bradjhomes

hidden830726 said:


> Again. Lovely review. I have subscribed to your channel. Love to see more content frm u.
> 
> Seeing your video and the watch on your 7 1/2 inch wrist. I am not so convince with the watch on my 7inch wrist.
> 
> Well. That kind of deter me from getting one. But lovely watch nonetheless.
> 
> My Seatime coming and I'm worried that it's too big now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


On my 7 inch wrist.


----------



## hidden830726

Why it looks fine for u? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove

I have a 6.5" wrist and while yes it's big, I think it works for the style of watch. Would I have it as a one and only, no, but for times I want a big chunky diver it's perfect.

My old SS one, I have the blue incoming.


----------



## frankcastle914

Bradjhomes said:


> On my 7 inch wrist.


I have a Prodiver Blue on order and now I can't wait for it after seeing your pic. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gward4




----------



## Limeybastard

Can someone please advise , how comes the LE Blue prodiver is still available on their website? Or is it a full production unit now?

Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

Limeybastard said:


> Can someone please advise , how comes the LE Blue prodiver is still available on their website? Or is it a full production unit now?
> 
> Thanks


Not all 200 sold.


----------



## krisrsolebury

stuffler said:


> Not all 200 sold.


I wish they did so I'd have an excuse to stop saving up/considering it...

Hopefully one is still available in another month or two!


----------



## Limeybastard

Did anyone go for the engraving options? Pics?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## thepolitan

looks like a great piece! love the subtle blue. I just wish they had put the crown at the 4. then i'd sold without thinking twice


----------



## ads75

Limeybastard said:


> Did anyone go for the engraving options? Pics?
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I don't think engraving was possible or practical with the Provider. Its a non-display back, and as far as getting Stowa logo on the side, the crown interferes on one side and the Helium escape valve on the other would make it off center (not to mention I don't know if it could be done with the titanium case).


----------



## Bradjhomes

ads75 said:


> I don't think engraving was possible or practical with the Provider. Its a non-display back, and as far as getting Stowa logo on the side, the crown interferes on one side and the Helium escape valve on the other would make it off center (not to mention I don't know if it could be done with the titanium case).


Someone posted some images in this thread of an engraved one.

Edit: here you go


hidden830726 said:


> Received this photos at Stowaristi group. And he gave me permission to share it here. Beautiful and awesome with the new TI strap. Checkout the engraving and the side and behind too. Awesome. Photo credit: Kai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Looks great on the bracelet. I have not yet worn mine since receiving, but certainly will once bracelet arrives.


----------



## gward4




----------



## tsteph12

Has anyone received an update from Stowa regarding status of their bracelet shipment?


----------



## Altezahen

Does anyone know if the bracelet has a dive extension?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Altezahen said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet has a dive extension?


If it's the same as the stainless version (and it _looks _the same) then yes.


----------



## Altezahen

Thanks


----------



## 84gt350

tsteph12 said:


> Has anyone received an update from Stowa regarding status of their bracelet shipment?


Not yet. Still waiting.


----------



## ads75

84gt350 said:


> Not yet. Still waiting.


I'm still waiting also. I know they had to do QC checks on the bracelets, and didn't get back from holidays until the 9th, hopefully we hear something soon.


----------



## dbeny

SDGenius said:


>


Great review. Nice blue color as well. Now considering one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airrun

Great pics of the watch. The blue dial has a great play with colors depending on the angle of light. I'm afraid this watch would be a tad big for my 7'' wrist though.


----------



## 84gt350

ads75 said:


> I'm still waiting also. I know they had to do QC checks on the bracelets, and didn't get back from holidays until the 9th, hopefully we hear something soon.


I got that email about the qc issue. I figure they'll update us sooner or later. No worries here. I really plan to wear it more on the strap.


----------



## 84gt350

airrun said:


> Great pics of the watch. The blue dial has a great play with colors depending on the angle of light. I'm afraid this watch would be a tad big for my 7'' wrist though.


It is definitely large, but I have a 7" wrist as well and I think it wears fine. I guess it's all about what you're comfortable with.


----------



## Fikk

I'm wearing mine on 6.25".
The bracelet might not fit but it's fine with the rubber strap.

I think it should just be fine on a 7" wrist.


----------



## CorbinDallas

Awesome awesome awesome, I love everything about that watch!


----------



## hahaha3111

what is the size for the barcelet? is it ok for a 7.5" wrist?


----------



## Bradjhomes

hahaha3111 said:


> what is the size for the barcelet? is it ok for a 7.5" wrist?


The old stainless steel bracelet would have been. I assume the new titanium bracelet will be fine too.


----------



## hahaha3111

Finally pulled the trigger for the prodiver blue LE. I owned a rhodium dial titanium prodiver before and sold it because lack of metal bracelet. And for this one, the blue dial and polished hands are really good looking that I cannot resist.


----------



## ads75

hahaha3111 said:


> what is the size for the barcelet? is it ok for a 7.5" wrist?


It better be! My wrist is about 7.5" and I have one on order. Seriously though, 7.5" isn't abnormally large, I would expect there to be no problems. I haven't had an issue with my wrist size yet, with any brand.


----------



## frankcastle914

hahaha3111 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger for the prodiver blue LE. I owned a rhodium dial titanium prodiver before and sold it because lack of metal bracelet. And for this one, the blue dial and polished hands are really good looking that I cannot resist.


I'm awaiting one that I ordered before Christmas. I ordered the bracelet as well. I suspect it's the bracelet that is holding it up. Sounds like they've had some QC issues with them. Good things come to those who wait, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 84gt350

frankcastle914 said:


> I'm awaiting one that I ordered before Christmas. I ordered the bracelet as well. I suspect it's the bracelet that is holding it up. Sounds like they've had some QC issues with them. Good things come to those who wait, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True enough, but it would be nice to have some update. In reference to the bracelet anyway. I'm a little surprised about your wait for the watch unless you're getting it only with the bracelet. But that's why I keep coming back to this thread, to see if anyone had the bracelet yet. I assume there will be pics posted when people start receiving theirs.


----------



## ads75

At this point I am starting to think about cancelling the bracelet since I think I will wear it on the rubber strap much more. But I think if I did that I would regret it when people start posting pictures of it on the bracelet.


----------



## frankcastle914

I can't wait to post a pic of my Blue LE with titanium bracelet! LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75

I emailed Stowa today (2/8) about the bracelet, got a response that they have a delivery of them, but Mr. Schauer hasn't cleared them for release yet. I guess they are still going through the quality control checks. At least we shouldn't have any problems once we get them.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Which bezel?


----------



## platinumEX

Bradjhomes said:


> Which bezel?


I like the blue. Looks even better than I thought it would! I think it will look amazing when you install the bracelet.

Also, you're a watch photography wizard. I thought you photoshopped it but the background is different...


----------



## Horoticus

I prefer the silver bezel with the strap, but may like the blue once you put it on a bracelet. More pictures! :-!


----------



## tsteph12

I like the blue bezel best. Just seems to tie it all in quite well.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Just tried the stainless bracelet on the titanium Prodiver. Obviously the finish is different, and the fit isn't quite right either, but it does look really good. Will post up a photo later.


----------



## tsteph12

Is the blue bezel again available for separate purchase? Recall it being out of stock long time ago.


----------



## Bradjhomes

tsteph12 said:


> Is the blue bezel again available for separate purchase? Recall it being out of stock long time ago.


Not available from Stowa, no.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## tsteph12

Wow Brad, that looks super!


----------



## platinumEX

That looks killer! Now, I'm actually thinking I should've bought one. But then I'd have to find a blue bezel... again. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

Yes, that does look like a good combo, Brad. How does it wear?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Horoticus said:


> Yes, that does look like a good combo, Brad. How does it wear?


It feels a little odd. The bracelet is quite weighty, but that's one of the reasons I love it on my s/s Prodiver - it spreads the weight of the watch around the wrist well.

Even with a stainless steel bracelet the titanium head does feel much lighter, so I'm really expecting the Ti Prodiver to be very, very comfortable when paired with the Ti bracelet. I'm really looking forward to it now.


----------



## hahaha3111

Hope the blue bezel will be available for order. ?


----------



## Bradjhomes

hahaha3111 said:


> Hope the blue bezel will be available for order. ?


Unlikely. They gradually stopped offering different bezels for sale over the last year or two.


----------



## gward4




----------



## hahaha3111

I will soon be receiving mine with bracelet~


----------



## hahaha3111

Received mine with rubber strap that I was ordered and paid for the titanium bracelet version.
No letters or email notifications regarding to ship with the rubber strap option.. 
I was hoping to get it with bracelet when I received fedex's email


----------



## Bradjhomes

hahaha3111 said:


> Received mine with rubber strap that I was ordered and paid for the titanium bracelet version.
> No letters or email notifications regarding to ship with the rubber strap option..
> I was hoping to get it with bracelet when I received fedex's email


My order confirmation email stated the following:
(*the watch will be delivered with a rubber strap. The new STOWA titan strap will be delivered depending on 
availability approx. at the end of the year, of course free of charge!).

- so it wasn't a surprise when it arrived on the rubber strap.


----------



## hahaha3111

Can anyone teach me how to remove the screws for the prodiver? 
I turn the screwdriver and end up with spinning screw on the other side..
Do I need 2 screwdrivers to remove the screws?

Thanks!


----------



## Bradjhomes

hahaha3111 said:


> Do I need 2 screwdrivers to remove the screws?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes


----------



## frankcastle914

Received mine tonight. 2nd Stowa. 2nd diver. 2nd titanium.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

Bradjhomes said:


>


Wow Brad, that looks amazing. How is the bracelet? Does it add a lot of weight to the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75

Bradjhomes said:


> It feels a little odd. The bracelet is quite weighty, but that's one of the reasons I love it on my s/s Prodiver - it spreads the weight of the watch around the wrist well.
> 
> Even with a stainless steel bracelet the titanium head does feel much lighter, so I'm really expecting the Ti Prodiver to be very, very comfortable when paired with the Ti bracelet. I'm really looking forward to it now.


Never mind, just saw this post! Thanks for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius




----------



## tsteph12

Any update on bracelet shipment? I understand there were some issues with manufacturer and that each unit needed to be further inspected for proper fit as noted late last year. Now that a few additional months have passed, do not see why approximate distribution date has not yet been provided. Has anyone here been informed otherwise?


----------



## ads75

tsteph12 said:


> Any update on bracelet shipment? I understand there were some issues with manufacturer and that each unit needed to be further inspected for proper fit as noted late last year. Now that a few additional months have passed, do not see why approximate distribution date has not yet been provided. Has anyone here been informed otherwise?


Still waiting also. E-mailed Stowa at the beginning of February, and was told the bracelets weren't cleared for release. At this point I am assuming that something was wrong with them, whether it was build quality or color matching to the Provider case, or something else, I have no idea. Although frustrating that we haven't heard anything yet, I am hoping there will be no issues once they ship. But I would like to hear something soon.


----------



## uncleed

This is absurd, tired of waiting. Where is the communication telling us what is going on.


----------



## frankcastle914

uncleed said:


> This is absurd, tired of waiting. Where is the communication telling us what is going on.


Agreed. I'm in the same boat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ads75

I think at this point the wait for a bracelet status has been longer than the wait for any actual Stowa watch I have received.


----------



## hidden830726

Relax, i waited 1 year for my DLC FLieger Blackforest. Trust the boss. Follow up with Stowa you should.


----------



## ads75

Just got an update about the bracelet, Stowa said they have a limited number of bracelets, mine is expected to be sent out April 3-7. They also won't offer the bracelet online until the backorders are filled. They also say they are going to do a raffle for those in the first batch, and refund one customers bracelet payment (I don't know any other companies that might do that). I am just looking forward to finally getting it, and hoping for no issues.


----------



## Bradjhomes

^ got the same. Don't care too much about the raffle (although I wouldn't day no!). Looking forward to getting the bracelet.


----------



## Horoticus

^^And another notice received. Happy to know it will be on it's way soon. :-!


----------



## gward4

Also got the same email from Stowa today. Excited!


----------



## tsteph12

I got the same message and look forward to receiving. Am unaware however what specifically were issues with batch of bracelets and what was subsequently done to remedy.


----------



## EricSF2015

Can anybody share how the comfortable the rubber strap is? I'm wondering if I should buy the watch now or wait a few months until the bracelet is available.


----------



## frankcastle914

EricSF2015 said:


> Can anybody share how the comfortable the rubber strap is? I'm wondering if I should buy the watch now or wait a few months until the bracelet is available.


The rubber is super comfortable. This was my first watch on a rubber strap and I was pleasantly surprised. Don't hesitate. Just take your time sizing it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSF2015

Thank you! Waiting was never my strong point anyways.


----------



## gward4

EricSF2015 said:


> Can anybody share how the comfortable the rubber strap is? I'm wondering if I should buy the watch now or wait a few months until the bracelet is available.


I also think it's very comfortable. I bought it thinking of the bracelet, but now I'm so fond of the rubber strap I may keep it on. I reach for this watch all the time because it's so comfortable.


----------



## ads75

I agree with the others, the rubber strap is comfortable. I thought about cancelling my bracelet because of it, and also bought what I think is the same strap from amazon.com for my Sinn 900 Flieger, a Bonetto Cinturini.

https://www.amazon.com/Bonetto-Cint...015514&sr=8-1&keywords=bonetto+cinturini+22mm


----------



## hidden830726

Poisonous thread. Enough....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fikk

hidden830726 said:


> Poisonous thread. Enough....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have the feeling that you'll see an increase of posts here quite soon


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> I have the feeling that you'll see an increase of posts here quite soon


Yep. Next week.

Waiting.


----------



## tsteph12

Bradjhomes said:


> Yep. Next week.
> 
> Waiting.


Yes waiting as well. I have not yet worn mine, but rather planned to use the first time once adorned on bracelet.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I assume no one else has got their shipping info for the bracelet?


----------



## Horoticus

^ Nothing yet. Still waiting...


----------



## Fikk

Not received yet.


----------



## ads75

Nothing yet, but I asked them to not send this week if it was ready since I was traveling for work. Ironically, I only travel for work 2-3 times a year, and the last time I travelled I had to delay delivery of my blue provider, and the work trip before that was when I got the email announcing the blue provider.


----------



## tsteph12

No email tracking number shipment confirmation yet received.


----------



## Fikk

Are the bracelets also sent via FedEx?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> Are the bracelets also sent via FedEx?


No idea


----------



## Fikk

Last time I received straps from Stowa, I think it was through regular post. We may not receive the shipping notice as for watches.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> Last time I received straps from Stowa, I think it was through regular post. We may not receive the shipping notice as for watches.


Ok. I'll sit by my letter box waiting!


----------



## bgn!

I received notice that my bracelet shipped out via registered mail this morning. Excited, although I suspect I'll be waiting about 1.5 weeks, since that seems to be the time it takes registered mail to get from Germany to Los Angeles.


----------



## Horoticus

Another notice received this morning; registered mail as well. :-!


----------



## gward4

Shipping confirmation received!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Still waiting (and sobbing)


----------



## Horoticus

Bradjhomes said:


> Still waiting (and sobbing)


Hang in there, Brad. Assume yours will still arrive before mine makes its way across the pond.


----------



## Fikk

I received it this morning. I'll try to put it on the Prodiver when I get back home.


----------



## Fikk

As I wrote earlier, a first picture off the bracelet.
After a good 20 min I still haven't managed to put it completely. I have a problem to put the tube through the 2nd lug (on both side). I guess it's me so I'll give another try.

The feeling was really good. The bracelet is light and seems comfortable.


----------



## Horoticus

^Looking good Fikk! I feel your pain on the bracelet challenge - have been there many times (not with a Stowa, though), but patience and persistence will pay off. Good luck on getting it done. |>

BTW, it looks like mine will arrive Monday...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Have you tried taking the tube out and trying it from the other side? If one lug hole is slightly awkward it might be easier to put the tube through that one first.


----------



## Bradjhomes

In any case, the bracelet looks good. The links look a bit sharper than the s/s version.


----------



## robhaa

Fikk said:


> As I wrote earlier, a first picture off the bracelet.
> After a good 20 min I still haven't managed to put it completely. I have a problem to put the tube through the 2nd lug (on both side). I guess it's me so I'll give another try.
> 
> The feeling was really good. The bracelet is light and seems comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 11511882


Bracelet looks great. Maybe I have to get myself a Prodiver after all...


----------



## Bradjhomes

Stowa have said mine should definitely be shipped this week (they're not sure why it didn't ship last week)


----------



## tsteph12

Two bracelets arrived yesterday and just got them sized. Very comfortable on wrist. Silky smooth to the touch. Took longer that expected as we all know, but ultimately worth the wait. Thank you Stowa!


----------



## Horoticus

Looking good tsteph12! Any issues with the sizing?


----------



## tsteph12

Horoticus said:


> Looking good tsteph12! Any issues with the sizing?


Had my local jeweler do it this afternoon. No issues with sizing and commented how impressed he was with the fit and finishing.


----------



## gward4

Oh yeah!!


----------



## uncleed

Haven't worn the watch since i received it months ago...was waiting for the bracelet. I didn't size the rubber strap...it just sat in the box...waiting for its bracelet....got back from vacation last night, sized it...havent taken the watch off since...I complained about the wait time...but the watch is really strong with that bracelet on it and the blue face...really nice...well done Stowa!


----------



## Horoticus

^We need some pics uncleed!


----------



## gward4

uncleed said:


> Haven't worn the watch since i received it months ago...was waiting for the bracelet. I didn't size the rubber strap...it just sat in the box...waiting for its bracelet....got back from vacation last night, sized it...havent taken the watch off since...I complained about the wait time...but the watch is really strong with that bracelet on it and the blue face...really nice...well done Stowa!


I agree completely. I haven't stopped wearing it since I got the bracelet on there. It's easily my most comfortable metal bracelet. It molds around the wrist like fabric. Awesome.


----------



## gward4




----------



## tsteph12

Hang on here...,but has Brad yet received his bracelet?!!


----------



## Bradjhomes

Nope. Still haven't heard that it's been shipped even.


----------



## ads75

Bradjhomes said:


> Nope. Still haven't heard that it's been shipped even.


You aren't the only one still waiting.


----------



## tsteph12

ads75 said:


> You aren't the only one still waiting.


Sorry Guys. Was under the impression, based on email from Stowa, that bracelets were to be shipped during week of April 3-7.


----------



## Bradjhomes

ads75 said:


> You aren't the only one still waiting.


I don't doubt that.


----------



## frankcastle914

ads75 said:


> You aren't the only one still waiting.


Ditto. I was told mine would ship last week. All quiet so far.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

Well, I got the bracelet last week and finally got around to getting it mounted and resized. So. Nice.


----------



## Bradjhomes

bgn! said:


> Well, I got the bracelet last week and finally got around to getting it mounted and resized. So. Nice.


Lovely


----------



## tsteph12

Looks great on your wrist. It really is a very nice bracelet. Enjoy.


----------



## whoa

Such a cool watch! How does it wear against a Oris Aquis 43mm?

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## bgn!

whoa said:


> Such a cool watch! How does it wear against a Oris Aquis 43mm?
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


I don't remember the size of this watch, but it looks similarly sized. No longer have it so can't directly compare. This is on my roughly 8 inch wrist.


----------



## tsteph12

Is anyone here still waiting for bracelet? If so, has any status update been provided from Stowa?


----------



## ads75

tsteph12 said:


> Is anyone here still waiting for bracelet? If so, has any status update been provided from Stowa?


I'm still waiting. Haven't heard anything since they said they were going to start sending them out, which was a month or two ago.


----------



## EricSF2015

Bracelet is available now on the website. Mid-June delivery. Stowaway says existing orders to be filled first.


----------



## ads75

EricSF2015 said:


> Bracelet is available now on the website. Mid-June delivery. Stowaway says existing orders to be filled first.


Mid-June 2017?


----------



## EricSF2015

Yes. From the website: Metal bracelet available from middle of june. (at the moment we deliver many preorders, after we have delivered them all we start to deliver the new orders - thats the reason we write_ delivery date middle of june)._


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Horoticus

Received the bracelet last week and decided to put it on my Seatime instead of the Prodiver (I do like the blue rubber strap).


----------



## gward4

Bradjhomes said:


>


So your titanium bracelet arrived! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Bradjhomes

gward4 said:


> So your titanium bracelet arrived! Looks fantastic.


It does. It feels fantastic too.


----------



## frankcastle914

Bradjhomes said:


>


That looks amazing. Can't wait for mine. Great shot too!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa

That thing is dead sexy!! 

Sendt fra min SM-G920F med Tapatalk


----------



## Altezahen

Hi Guys,

I was wondering. Does anyone here actually use the ProDiver for diving? If so, do you do it on a regular base or just tried it once or twice?


----------



## B....

Bradjhomes said:


> It does. It feels fantastic too.


 I would assume that it drapes nicely also, as a big part of the feel. Looks like a keeper.;-)
B.


----------



## kdsarch

I have a custom blue prodiver, the seatime, and a black prodiver. i have to say that i really like the chrome hands, adds a bit of class. Wish it also had chrome indices, that could be a nice touch, but not something I have seen from them.


----------



## dafuture

I have to say, I just stumbled onto this watch yesterday and immediately fell in love with it. Really an awesome value for a diver, especially considering the fact that it's rated for 1000m.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## xpan

Hello Everyone, I am starting to install the ti strap but the pin just cannot go through at either direction &#8230; 
Did anyone have the same problem?

Any solution and tips to do this ? Thanks!!


----------



## Bradjhomes

It was tight, but mine worked. 

I pushed it through one side and then looked through from the other to try to line the screw bar up with the hole. 

I used a very thin screwdriver to poke through the troublesome lug hole and then into the bar itself to 'coax' it into place.


----------



## Horoticus

xpan said:


> Hello Everyone, I am starting to install the ti strap but the pin just cannot go through at either direction. Did anyone have the same problem? Any solution and tips to do this ? Thanks!!


Yes; wish I had some magic to share with you but it was more about perseverance than anything else. Patience is your friend. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## ads75

Fikk said:


> This page mentions the titanium bracelet.
> https://www.stowa.de/en/Prodiver+Blue+Limited/
> 
> "Metall bracelett in titanium under process. Price around EUR 135.- to 165.-.
> (approx. delivery: end of 2016)"


Speaking of patience, still waiting...


----------



## xpan

Bradjhomes said:


> It was tight, but mine worked.
> 
> I pushed it through one side and then looked through from the other to try to line the screw bar up with the hole.
> 
> I used a very thin screwdriver to poke through the troublesome lug hole and then into the bar itself to 'coax' it into place.


Thanks Bradjhomes.

After a disappointed attempt on Wed, I took a full day recovery and do it again tonight, (my time here is 01:32 Sat). At the very beginning I tried to use what you have suggested but still NG, perhaps my very tiny screwdriver was too thin and it cannot apply enough force to lead the pin out. I did it quite a few times and I gave up. I start to think that maybe something wrong with the pins!? Maybe I ruined the pin because I push it so hard? Then I take out the spare pin which came with the ti strap, it was so good that it go through very smoothly but sadly there is only one new pin.
So I started to use the old pin at the opposite side&#8230; it's still NG! Then I carefully examine that the pin head is still "very Sharp n perfect", so I think I need to make some mod&#8230; I take out a very fine sand paper and start to rub the 90 deg. Pin head circularly so it form a new smaller pin head that looks like a volcano shape. After that I install the pin again and immediately Done!

What I concluded is that Stowa need to do 3 things: 
1. The have to review to improve this DIY installation if the pin is so so accurately fit because we are not skillful enough and we don't have very good tools. I guess it only happens with screw type pins.

2. Every new Spare strap have to incl. TWO spring bars or screw pins, not one. My reason is base on my guess, the existing (old) pins are somehow deformed, just very little bit due to the pressure from normal wearing especially the rubber band gave it a bending force which make it not a straight pin. You can easily feel it when the old pin push through the holes, there are friction but you don't feel it with the new pin. I dont understand if that was a cost issue.

3. Installation instructions is needed. If you are expecting you customer to do the work, you need to provided instructions. It's is very basic.

Thanks again and good luck&#8230; ✌?

PS. I am very upset because I make 3 or 4 satches on the lugs and also some marks on the new strap during the installation.


----------



## xpan

Horoticus said:


> Yes; wish I had some magic to share with you but it was more about perseverance than anything else. Patience is your friend. Hang in there and good luck!


Thanks Horoticus! 
I made it, finally~ 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ads75

I emailed Stowa about the status of my titanium bracelet, supposedly should be sent out soon. Nothing definitive though.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## ads75

Just noticed on the website the new delivery time of the bracelet has been pushed to the end of August. The wait continues...


----------



## airrun

Man, every time I come look at this thread, this watch pops. Wish it was a tad smaller.


----------



## Horoticus

airrun said:


> Man, every time I come look at this thread, this watch pops. Wish it was a tad smaller.


Yes. It. Does. Definitely wears well on my 7" wrist. What size watches work well for you?


----------



## Fikk

On the edge but I still think it works on my 6.25" wrist.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> On the edge but I still think it works on my 6.25" wrist.


I assume that's on the rubber?

Mine practically live on the bracelets, and my 7 inch wrist only just works.


----------



## Fikk

Yes on rubber.
I have the bracelet but it's definitively way to big for me.


----------



## ads75

Just wondering if people still like the bracelet? My wrist is about 7.5 inches, but am considering cancelling my order for one since I am still waiting for my bracelet to be shipped. And is anyone else out there still waiting on the bracelet?


----------



## hahaha3111

ads75 said:


> Just wondering if people still like the bracelet? My wrist is about 7.5 inches, but am considering cancelling my order for one since I am still waiting for my bracelet to be shipped. And is anyone else out there still waiting on the bracelet?


still waiting for one, I ordered the pro-diver because it has bracelet...
Still haven't ware it since I have received it because lack of bracelet.


----------



## bgn!

I think it's worth the wait. Feels great on the bracelet. Although I like it on a strap too. I may just like the watch.


----------



## EricSF2015

.


----------



## ncb

Anyone else still waiting for bracelets?


----------



## ads75

ncb said:


> Anyone else still waiting for bracelets?


Yep. Still waiting. I emailed them in early June and was told I should be getting tracking information "shortly". No bracelet. I emailed them in mid-July, and they told me they should be sending them out before the August holiday break. No bracelet. I emailed them a few days ago and they said some should go in the next two weeks. At this point, I would be surprised if I do get it in the next few weeks. I have no idea how many orders still need to be filled, or where I am in the list. Going through my old emails, it looks like I made payment in mid-October 2016.


----------



## ncb

ads75 said:


> Yep. Still waiting. I emailed them in early June and was told I should be getting tracking information "shortly". No bracelet. I emailed them in mid-July, and they told me they should be sending them out before the August holiday break. No bracelet. I emailed them a few days ago and they said some should go in the next two weeks. At this point, I would be surprised if I do get it in the next few weeks. I have no idea how many orders still need to be filled, or where I am in the list. Going through my old emails, it looks like I made payment in mid-October 2016.


I mailed them again yesterday (4th or 5th time since my order), and they must have had some stock, as I finally received a shipping notification. I guess production has been much slower than expected.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## hahaha3111

I just received the shipment notification few hours ago, believe to be sent out together with the new silver bezel.

Long wait for the bracelet, I forgot how many times I mailed them for the progress..

Anyway, i still have to figure out on how to replace the bracelet for prodiver, seems it's tricky after reading the previous posts..

perhaps, stowa can provide us with some guideline for this?


----------



## hahaha3111

Finally have my bracelet received today...spent 2 hours for mounting the bracelet... Really tricky...


----------



## ads75

I finally got my bracelet today. Hopefully I am the last of the pre-orders to get filled so no one else is waiting. I will probably try to mount it sometime this weekend.


----------



## Altezahen

Hi Guys, 
does anyone have the new bezels in Bronze or Silver? Would really like to see a real life picture (I have seen the ones posted on Instagram and the Stowa website).


----------



## Bradjhomes

Altezahen said:


> Hi Guys,
> does anyone have the new bezels in Bronze or Silver? Would really like to see a real life picture (I have seen the ones posted on Instagram and the Stowa website).


Still trying to get an ETA. Originally it said delivery two weeks.


----------



## Fikk

Bradjhomes said:


> Still trying to get an ETA. Originally it said delivery two weeks.


ETA? 
I'm tempted by the silver at the moment. If they have some in Engelsbrand I will have a better idea after seeing them for real.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Fikk said:


> ETA?
> I'm tempted by the silver at the moment. If they have some in Engelsbrand I will have a better idea after seeing them for real.


Estimated time of arrival (delivery) still not known.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## el_beelo

Altezahen said:


> Hi Guys,





Altezahen said:


> I was wondering. Does anyone here actually use the ProDiver for diving? If so, do you do it on a regular base or just tried it once or twice?




Super late reply, but for what it's worth:

I have dived with the Prodiver in Greece. Performed perfectly and was very legible.

I sold that piece, and just purchased a new one (Blue LE) because I realized its the perfect all around diver, especially if you decide to get into nitrox diving...

I can see myself diving with it for years with absolutely no problems.


----------



## Bradjhomes




----------



## Altezahen




----------

